# What is my 50's Western Flyer worth?



## danalh (Jul 28, 2018)

Thanks for reading and helping me out. I've got a 1950's (pretty sure 1952) Western Flyer that I would like to sell. I've done my share of research and have come up with nothing except the price for one just like mine on ebay, fully restored. Mine is not restored but is all original as far as I can tell.

Tires hold air and all looks in good-very good shape for this beauty. Any ideas on how much can I sell this for? Thanks!
Dana


----------



## Jay81 (Jul 28, 2018)

Looks like an 80s repop. Couple hundred bucks maybe.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 28, 2018)

I think Jay81 is close. One is for sale new in the box for $500. Not sure if that's a realistic price, but if it sells for that???????????????

More here........... http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=372366745883


----------



## 2jakes (Jul 28, 2018)

It’s a reproduction of a ‘50s Western Flyer bicycle.
In the 1980s, these bikes sold for $400 in the carton.
The company did not create an exact reproduction of a specific Western Flyer
but rather it was their version of what a 1950s bike should looked like.

The movie "Radio Flyer” (1992) features this bicycle in the opening scenes.
Bike was available in different colors.
It’s foreign-made, the components will not last like the originals made in the USA.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 28, 2018)

I had one of these that was mint and I sold it for $250 a few years ago. V/r Shawn


----------



## 2jakes (Jul 28, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> I had one of these that was mint and I sold it for $250 a few years ago. V/r Shawn




That was a very good deal to whoever bought it.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 28, 2018)

2jakes said:


> That was a very good deal to whoever bought it.




I was happy to get rid of it. A cheesy, retro bike. V/r Shawn


----------



## danalh (Jul 29, 2018)

Thanks to all who responded! So, what it sounds like from the responses is that this bike is_ not_ an original, rather a reproduction? If I am correct, I'm curious how that is known? Thanks again.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 29, 2018)

danalh said:


> Thanks to all who responded! So, what it sounds like from the responses is that this bike is_ not_ an original, rather a reproduction? If I am correct, I'm curious how that is known? Thanks again.




The bike is an original reproduction modeled after the 1950's Western Flyer. First giveaway at a quick glance of a bike being newer is reflectors in the pedals and on the stem. The sales information the seller supplied in that eBay link I posted leaves no doubt.


----------



## the tinker (Jul 29, 2018)

What you have is a "fun" bike. Enjoy it, but do not look at Ebay prices as a guide to what yours is worth. The folks that have commented above, know the older bikes inside out and would not steer you wrong. Your bike is similar to the originals, but a completely different quality and easily identified as such. The chumps that overpay for these bikes listed on the internet are not regulars on the CABE.  If I was selling your bike, 150 bucks would be the"asking" price. Ride it and enjoy it, most everyone will believe you have an old bike. We won't tell.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jul 29, 2018)

I just want to say Thank YOU for being polite and using manners ..I know this sounds corny but..I had to unsubscribe from a Facebook page as all it was was literally "WHATS DIS WORTH!" and NEVER a "thank you"!...  Have a great day and welcome to the CABE!!


----------



## danalh (Aug 1, 2018)

bikesnbuses said:


> I just want to say Thank YOU for being polite and using manners ..I know this sounds corny but..I had to unsubscribe from a Facebook page as all it was was literally "WHATS DIS WORTH!" and NEVER a "thank you"!...  Have a great day and welcome to the CABE!!





Hey your little ditty goes a long way..thanks for saying thanks  I, personally,  do respond better to those who seem to care.  Your'e awesome and have a great day!


----------



## scooter_trasher (Aug 5, 2018)

2jakes said:


> It’s a reproduction of a ‘50s Western Flyer bicycle.
> In the 1980s, these bikes sold for $400 in the carton.
> The company did not create an exact reproduction of a specific Western Flyer
> but rather it was their version of what a 1950s bike should looked like.
> ...



I have the black & red springer model, they werebuilt by Columbia for Western Auto in the 90s and every last piece on them save possibly the tires,was American made, from old dies on the sheetmetal to the $ 200 dollar hand made Persons leather seat, they were a legitimate limited edition American made  bike, built by the oldest bike company in America, for an iconic store Western Auto, that served small rural towns, whom was doomed to fail since it was bought by K-Mart, in a time when most bikes including Schwinn were made in Taiwan ,after Columbia went out of business another company made a similar product, for them I have no info. The leather Persons seats routinely sell for around $100, the springers fetch close to $200, as someone mentioned they're cheesy, one could make the argument that all tank bikes are cheesy, that's a matter of personal  opinion , that's why we stripped all the junk off them and threw it out in the seventies, they arn't repops like the RX7s that pre dated them ,or the Schwinn Phantoms that followed, after nearly thirty years a clean model may just deserve a little respect, if for no other reason than they didn't come across the pacific on a freighter from China.


----------



## the tinker (Aug 5, 2018)

scooter_trasher said:


> I have the black & red springer model, they werebuilt by Columbia for Western Auto in the 90s and every last piece on them was American made, from old dies on the sheetmetal to the $ 200 dollar hand made Persons leather seat, after Columbia went out of business another company made a similar product, for them I have no





scooter_trasher said:


> the 90s and every last piece on








Ok, we've been nice here but I don't know....I want to see Mr. Columbia weigh in here, before hearsay info gets passed as fact.  They didn't go out of business.     A  200 dollar handmade Persons saddle? I've had a couple of these re-pop saddles and 200 bucks they are not. I don't know if ol' Charlie Persons is still alive, but back the 80's he was making stuff in Taiwan. Let's hear some facts here about this bike. If you own one of these bikes and like it, that's great.  I bought the green Columbia and the best thing on it was the rear reflector, tires and pedals. The plating was terrible. The castings weren't buffed out . I remember the Sport Mart  by me was selling the green Columbia bikes for 90 bucks each in the box. They couldn't move the ones they had left because they weren't selling. They look good from 20 feet.


----------



## scooter_trasher (Aug 5, 2018)

list price on those leather  saddles was $200, they were still selling them four years ago, and they really do go for $100 or more regularly, used on e bay
on the RX5 which shares most parts with the Western auto bikes , From Mr Columbia's site, maybe Macualy made the parts over seas but the story doesn't lean that way, doesn't sound imported to me.


"Some of the good things about this bike were the sheet metal parts. In the 50's Westfield         Mfg. had all their sheet metal parts made by McCauley Metal Products. McCauley was approached again in 1986 to reproduce the         Chainguards, Luggage Racks, Fenders and Tanks for the new RX-5. The good news was all of the original dies used to make the         50's parts were still around. These were used to stamp out these parts so they were exactly like the the originals."

"Some of the other "good things" were the frames, forks, rims, pretty much the         rest of the bike was made at the Westfield Columbia factory."
Sounds like a far cry from an imported piece of junk to me.
where I come from , when you cease production and sell your name ,it's called going out of business.


----------



## the tinker (Aug 5, 2018)

Scooter trasher, If you are happy with it, that's all that matters. I am sure it's a fine bike. I think most everyone who is interested in Columbia bikes has read Mr. Columbia's lengthy story and knows about McCauley making some of the parts for the bikes.  I have had many older Columbia's and only one new one.


----------



## 2jakes (Aug 6, 2018)

danalh said:


> Tires hold air and all looks in good-very good shape for this beauty. Any ideas on how much can I sell this for? Thanks!
> DanaView attachment 844554View attachment 844553
> 
> View attachment 844544
> ...




There are pros and cons on this bicycle. How much can you get for it depends on the buyer and how much he/she wants it.
I bought one many years ago when I first became interested in bicycles of the past. Since then, I have accumulated several original bicycles which I enjoy very much. I like this bike because I can modify it and not feel bad. I enjoy riding it and has
held up pretty good over the years.


----------



## scooter_trasher (Aug 6, 2018)

Columbia's last breath effort at building bikes in America, was the tank bike tributes, I may be wrong but Aero cycle comes to mind as building the model that followed.One sold for 112+ shipping last week, the springer models bring more.https://www.ebay.com/itm/Western-Fl...flyer&LH_Complete=1&_from=R40&rt=nc&LH_Sold=1


----------



## 2jakes (Aug 6, 2018)

scooter_trasher said:


> Columbia's last breath effort at building bikes in America, was the tank bike tributes, I may be wrong but Aero cycle comes to mind as building the model that followed.One sold for 112+ shipping last week, the springer models bring more.https://www.ebay.com/itm/Western-Flyer-Special-Edition-Mens-Cruiser-26-Bike/323363287926?hash=item4b49f43376:g:olsAAOSwq75bViGY&_sacat=0&_nkw=western+flyer&LH_Complete=1&_from=R40&rt=nc&LH_Sold=1






 I have a promo ad sheet of this Western Flyer reproduction model somewhere.
 I’ve always liked this color scheme...it’s so “fifties”.


----------



## scooter_trasher (Aug 6, 2018)

That looks like the model that was built after the Columbia's,  different chain ring,  chain guard, tank,  + struts
Aero-fast still makes them in FLA for a cool grand, somebody must be buying them.
http://www.aerofast.com/aerofast/catalog.html


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Aug 9, 2018)

danalh said:


> how that is known



I just saw the badge that reads "*Circa 1950*" - which could mean that even the maker did not know what year it was.
Similar things may have been said about workers at the Van Nuys Chevy Camaro plant on Mondays.


----------



## vincev (Aug 9, 2018)

Dont understand all the discussion.Thats a $275 dollar bike on a good day.I got a call a few days ago asking if I wanted to buy a mint one,price $275. I would say Tinkers price is most realistic at around $150.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 10, 2018)

Guys don't give up now! There's still plenty of bandwidth left to beat this dead horse. @Boris are you going to let a Cheetos riding Hoosier have the last word? V/r Shawn


----------



## Boris (Aug 10, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> Guys don't give up now! There's still plenty of bandwidth left to beat this dead horse. @Boris are you going to let a Cheetos riding Hoosier have the last word? V/r Shawn




He's more than welcome to have the last word on the subject, since this is his area of expertise.


----------



## vincev (Aug 10, 2018)

Boris said:


> He's more than welcome to have the last word on the subject, since this is his area of expertise.



Try as you may Boris.You cant have the Cheeto bike


----------



## 67 stingray (Jul 26, 2022)

Just picked this western flyer up for 150 bucks like more info on it or leads on parts or ads it’s a 1950 here is the serial number h16080


----------



## Drosentreter (Jul 26, 2022)

67 stingray said:


> Just picked this western flyer up for 150 bucks like more info on it or leads on parts or ads it’s a 1950 here is the serial number h16080
> 
> View attachment 1669829
> 
> View attachment 1669830



Looks like a real one and not a repop. Post your own thread about it. You’ll get better/more responses.


----------

